# En moins de deux



## Corsicum

En moins de deux = _in quattro e quattr*'*otto_. 
Avez vous d’autres expressions typiques ?
Grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Alors, si la question est simplement "en mois de deux = ?", avec ou sans nombres, je dirai : _in un batter d'occhio, come un fulmine/lampo ..._
Ciao


----------



## mishyp

matoupaschat said:


> _in un batter d'occhio _
> _in un lampo_


 
Oppure si dice "non metterci né uno né due", ma il senso, più che dell'immediatezza nel tempo, è della mancanza di esitazione nel fare qualcosa:

- Se mi parla ancora così, non ci metto né uno né due a tirargli uno schiaffo.


----------



## matoupaschat

mishyp said:


> Envoyé par *matoupaschat*
> _in un batter d'occhio _
> _*in un lampo ****_


*(***) *: Accidenti ! Lo volevo scrivere proprio così, poi mi sono ancora lasciato disturbare dal Treccani . Temo di essere un caso disperato, Mishyp  ...  .
Ciao


----------



## simenon

C'è anche "in men che non si dica".


----------



## Corsicum

Merci à tous.

Ciao *simenon*, c’est un vrai plaisir de te revoir

Oui, je ne me souvenais plus de cette expression qui se dit aussi en Français : 

_« en moins de temps qu’il n’en faut pour le dire » ...*in un lampo !*_


----------



## zone noire

Une autre expression :_ in un battibaleno_


----------



## Corsicum

Merci, c'est pas mal
Je ne savais pas que *"baleno"* = l'éclair


----------



## Angel.Aura

Aggiungo anche *detto, fatto*.


----------

